# Need help to identify these model trains



## benjamin (Jul 21, 2019)

Need help to identify these N Scale model trains

https://imgur.com/gallery/PDRZITt

Thank you in advance.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

That level of detail looks like HO, not N; and if so any of those that should have railings and don't (like the light blue one} are most likely unfinished Athearn "Blue Box" kits. If their the size of a pack of gum from a vending machine, they're N scale. If they're more like the size of a 8 oz can of Red Bull, they're HO.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Can you give us some more background? Where did they come from and what, exactly, you are trying to determine. Do you just want to know what model of loco they are, or are you looking for manufacturer of the model. Are you looking to sell them, or just want to know for your own edification?


----------



## benjamin (Jul 21, 2019)

I purchased them a few years ago on ebay. I want to know what type of locomotives they are and I wish to repair and repaint them in Union Pacific paint job according to their real life counterparts. Thank you guys.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

You didn't answer my question about size, so I still say the light blue one (a GP30 or 40) and the one that looks scorched (probably an SD40) are HO scale Athearn Blue Box kits. The others are toys. And unless you have some sentimental value to them and have the chassis and motors; consider them junk and start with new.


----------



## SixPakJim (Aug 27, 2016)

They ALL are N Scale.

Santa Fe 7550 is a Model Power/Mehano RSD-15
Undecorated I'd say is MAYBE a Bachmann GP-40?
C&O is an MRC FA-1
Next Undec I wouldn't gamble on, but it's a wreck load......
Santa Fe 5426 looks to be a Lima GP-30
Penn Central 8023 looks to be an MRC Alco C-420
Hope that helps.....


----------

